# Industrial / Commercial



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Get a job for a decent sized company. If you go to work for a small contractor, You're gonna be doomed for residential


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

A good way is to work as a maintenace guy at some kind of plant or something. Or a contractor that specializes in that stuff. I worked for one big EC and those type of jobs would come up every once in a while. 

Be carefull what you wish for though. I did a lot of work at this chemical plant mixed explosion proof and non. It was mostly rigid pipe and let me tell you.....that kind of work will beat you down. There were parts in the plant were you couldnt do any sort of cutting or drilling so you had to walk down 5 flights of stairs, outside and around the end of the building. I remember carrying 2" rigid up and down for weeks. You had to wear fire proof clothing, hard hat, goggles, gloves, tie off for everything, and it always seemed to be over 90 degees no matter where you were in the plant. I learned a ton of cool s h i t but after a year of it, it got really old not to mention my back was not happy. Now I do 85 percent resi and my body is much happier.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

captkirk said:


> A good way is to work as a maintenace guy at some kind of plant or something. Or a contractor that specializes in that stuff. I worked for one big EC and those type of jobs would come up every once in a while.
> 
> Be carefull what you wish for though. I did a lot of work at this chemical plant mixed explosion proof and non. It was mostly rigid pipe and let me tell you.....that kind of work will beat you down. There were parts in the plant were you couldnt do any sort of cutting or drilling so you had to walk down 5 flights of stairs, outside and around the end of the building. I remember carrying 2" rigid up and down for weeks. You had to wear fire proof clothing, hard hat, goggles, gloves, tie off for everything, and it always seemed to be over 90 degees no matter where you were in the plant. I learned a ton of cool s h i t but after a year of it, it got really old not to mention my back was not happy. Now I do 85 percent resi and my body is much happier.


 
You're right, I did an 800' run of parallel 4" rigid that was alot of work. When you go back to pulling 14/2,, it a breeze:whistling2:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You're right, I did an 800' run of parallel 4" rigid that was alot of work. When you go back to pulling 14/2,, it a breeze:whistling2:


 Yea its brutal. I remember a pump station we did. 2 1/2 inch rigid with the pvc coat on it. REAL fun. My back didnt speak to me for weeks after that one.


----------



## Tajon (Sep 12, 2009)

What type of experience would help me land a maintenance job. Do you think residential experience will teach me anything? Is it worth having?


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

Tajon said:


> What type of experience would help me land a maintenance job. Do you think residential experience will teach me anything? Is it worth having?


 no. :no:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You're right, I did an 800' run of parallel 4" rigid that was alot of work. When you go back to pulling 14/2,, it a breeze:whistling2:


 Hey its not all 14 wire we do use 12 ya know....:thumbsup:


----------



## Tajon (Sep 12, 2009)

I figured for someone new entering the industry with 2 years of just school experience any on the job training would be good for them. I would take a guy with any on the job experience over a guy with none any day.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

Tajon said:


> I figured for someone new entering the industry with 2 years of just school experience any on the job training would be good for them. I would take a guy with any on the job experience over a guy with none any day.


 tajon, of course you're right. but its tough out there right now. hmm.... have you considered the military option ???


----------



## Tajon (Sep 12, 2009)

Military?


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

Tajon said:


> Military?


 nevermind. :whistling2:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I think its a great idea. you might get sent to afganistan but hell youll learn fast.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

Tajon said:


> What is the best way for someone new to the electrical industry (graduates of a trade school electrical program) to get experience in the industrial and commercial fields?


 salt, maybe.


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

You may want to consider an apprenticeship. Since your in the Central Valley, try www.weca-iec.org, you dont pay anything. Apply and see where you go from there. There are some of the biggest EC's in the nation that are part of this apprenticeship. Its non-union, but is very similar to the union in the aspects of pay, healthcare/penison, etc. 5 year program, all commerical/industrial. They do have a resi apprenticeship which is 3years if you want that route but it seems you want commerical/industrial. I know a guy who all he's done is water treatment plants for four years. He told his boss he needed to leave to go do commerical work before his apprenticeship was up because if he didnt he felt he wouldnt be qualified to take his test since he didnt have the experience you gain from being in a commerical setting.

Check it out, its definately another option for you.


----------

